# Self Censoring and the Profanity Filter



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 10, 2006)

We've been seeing a growing number of folks doing the self-censor thing.

This is a reminder that self-censoring (ie typing @$$ instead of ***) is a violation of our policies.

It's not our intent to crack down on folks who most likely mean well and aren't trying to get around our rules, but by doing this, it creates more paperwork on our end.

Please, just type the word out. 
If it's on our list, it will be filtered. 
If it's not, then it's most likely alright to use here.

Thank you,
The MT Staff


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Feb 10, 2006)

What about just using *** **** if you think its a bad word? Is that OK?


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 10, 2006)

Blotan Hunka said:
			
		

> What about just using *** **** if you think its a bad word? Is that OK?



Looks like the filter worked just fine.

- Ceicei


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 10, 2006)

No, refer to the policies, even using the **** (stars) is still censoring. We have the filter in place to catch words that are inapropriate for this board. If your concerned with it not being filtered maybe you could choose an alternate word. 

7sm


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 10, 2006)

So basically what you're saying is go ahead and type whatever the **** we want to say and let the filters do their ****ing jobs.... Hmm sounds simple enough, but I self-censor by way of choosing alternate words. A sign I saw in an AA meeting hall read (and I think it can apply to us martial arrtists) : "Profanity is not a sign of spiritual growth!"


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> "Profanity is not a sign of spiritual growth!"



The **** you say. :supcool:


----------



## AdrenalineJunky (Feb 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> So basically what you're saying is go ahead and type whatever the **** we want to say and let the filters do their ****ing jobs.... Hmm sounds simple enough, but I self-censor by way of choosing alternate words. A sign I saw in an AA meeting hall read (and I think it can apply to us martial arrtists) : "Profanity is not a sign of spiritual growth!"


 
I had to have my spiritual growth removed by my doctor, due to malignancy.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> "Profanity is not a sign of spiritual growth!"


Another:
"Profanity is the crutch of the inarticulate mother****er."


----------



## Gemini (Feb 10, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The **** you say. :supcool:


Umm. I think you misspelled **** :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 12, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Another:
> "Profanity is the crutch of the inarticulate mother****er."


C'mon you can express yourself better than *that*...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 12, 2006)

The way I ****ing see it is that all you ****ers who are self censoring your ****ing **** need to ****ing stop that ****ing **** before I ****ing go mother****ing crazy.​


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The way I ****ing see it is that all you ****ers who are self censoring your ****ing **** need to ****ing stop that ****ing **** before I ****ing go mother****ing crazy.​



Well...thanks for clearing that up, Techno.  You certainly have a way with words!


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 13, 2006)

Alright you foul-mouthed miscreants.. back to the Mod Dungeon with all of ya~!!
:whip:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Feb 13, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> The way I ****ing see it is that all you ****ers who are self censoring your ****ing **** need to ****ing stop that ****ing **** before I ****ing go mother****ing crazy.
> ​


 
****ing-A


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 13, 2006)

I do hope y'all are coming to the M&G cuz I'm gonna enjoy hitting y'all with a (padded) stick after all this.


----------



## Seig (Feb 13, 2006)

**** you, you ****ing ****! Go **** yourself.





Demonstrating the diversity of the word ****.


----------



## The MMA kid! (Feb 13, 2006)

**** **** damn *** ***** hell


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 13, 2006)

Aw **** it. All you little ****'s knock it the **** off now!  Dammit.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I do hope y'all are coming to the M&G cuz I'm gonna enjoy hitting y'all with a (padded) stick after all this.


Is that a threat? or a promise?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 13, 2006)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> I do hope y'all are coming to the M&G cuz I'm gonna enjoy hitting y'all with a (padded) stick after all this.



If I make it, I will be bringing my guns


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 13, 2006)

God dammit, you *******s need to watch your ****in' language! ****!


----------



## Drac (Feb 13, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> If I make it, I will be bringing my guns


 
You and me both..I hear that Hubbard is crazy...


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 13, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> God dammit, you *******s need to watch your ****in' language! ****!


 
How the hell am I supposed to talk about hell if I cant say hell?  - Bart Simpson


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 13, 2006)

I am sure glad that we all have behaved so ****ing well in this thread


----------



## Zepp (Feb 13, 2006)

I can't believe all you sugar-eating, mother-fudging, sons of biscuits!


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Feb 14, 2006)

why cant we just let this ******* **** go already?

it's like a bad TBS dub, you fuzzy sock sucker, darn you, darn you to hell.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 14, 2006)

Well, it looks like we all get the idea.


----------



## Maltair (Feb 20, 2006)

Fargin Icehole.


----------



## wer (Feb 22, 2006)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> why cant we just let this ******* **** go already?
> 
> it's like a bad TBS dub, you fuzzy sock sucker, darn you, darn you to heck



(I couldn't resist.)


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 22, 2006)

Drac said:
			
		

> You and me both..I hear that Hubbard is crazy...


It's not possible for him to be crazy, dude.  There is no Bob Hubbard.  

Welcome to the machine......

:rofl:


----------

